# Weight of mice!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so I have a list of the weights of my mice! I'm really not sure of these weights at all.
Bucks
8 months old- 42g
13 weeks old- 28g
12 weeks old- 29g
1 year old- 30g

Does
4 months old- 39g
1 year old- 41g
4 monts old- 32g
4 months old- 31g
8 months old- 47g
13 weeks old- 23g
13 weeks old- 29g
12 weeks old- 27g
12 weeks old- 30g
13 weeks old- 24g
13vweeks old- 30g

Babies- does 3 weeks old 9g, 10g, 11g, 9g, 10g, 11g
Babies- does 6 weeks old 16g, 19g, 11g, 17g, 14g
Babies- bucks 3 weeks old 11g, 10g, 11g, 11g, 12g, 10g
Babies- bucks 6 weeks old 18g, 18g, 12g

If anyone could shed some light on the weights an what is healthy for them that would be great!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I do not think there is a weight chart that gives the required weights of healthy mice as each mouse is different depending on variety some are prone to being obese and still be perfectly healthy whist others are very slender.

Weights vary also between feeder, pet and show type the weights you have posted are all within what I would estimate to be pet / show type stock and of healthy weights for their sex and age.

I could post feeder mice weights
pinkie 1 - 2g
large pinkie 3 - 4g
fluffs 4 - 7g
hopper 8 -10g
small mouse 11 - 15g
medium mouse 16 - 22g
large mouse 23 - 29g
extra large mouse 30+ g


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

My black tan girls are around 26-8g currently, and are almost 6 weeks. Both of them are from exhibition stock, though, and their parents were huge. I'm not sure if that's any help, aha..


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually both of you have been great help, I usually breed pets but I have managed to get my hands on a few show standard. Took some searching and couriers to get them though. Not many people have show standard mice in Scotland! 

I wouldn't class any of my mice as fat but the heavier ones are quite large. I compared my biggest mouse to one of the frozen ones for the snakes and it was about the same size and weight as an extra large feeder mouse. I don't have any other frozen sizes to compare because the snakes all manage extra large mice no problem. Although my newest snake a yearling butter ghost corn snake will need smaller frozen mice once he is done his shed.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I weighed my adult does again today, 2 of which I am sure are pregnant. One had put on 3g in 24 hours, I weigh them before feeding time so I an get a more accurate weight.

This whole weight thing is confusing me beyond belief


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Sizzlea89 said:


> This whole weight thing is confusing me beyond belief


Which part are you looking for clarification?

Just to throw random numbers in, my 16 day old babies (F3) are 12g each, male and female. The great grandparents are from a pet store.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's the differences between the weight the previous day. It's only a few grams in it but seems like a lot for such a small animal. My dogs weight goes up daily but she is still growing even after loads of exercise she doesn't lose anything. Might just be me over thinking though


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

In a pregnant mouse you mean? Remember it's the cumulative babies' growth you're seeing.  Plus whatever stores she's ingesting to prep her body. And the production of milk. If you're observing drops, sometimes mice reabsorb a fetus or two. Or they're dehydrated. Unless I am again misunderstanding what you're asking?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Weight gains can vary from less than a gram to several grams in a day and even a weight loss this is quite normal in both pregnant and none pregnant mice, again the differences vary depending on the variety of mouse, age sex etc.

Having a set weight for a mouse of any variety at a certain age would make things alot easier but unfortunately every mouse is an individual and weights vary, weight gain during pregnancy is always interesting as some have noticed that a few days before birth their is either no gain but a loss and then a final increase in weight before the birth.

As long as the mouse is gaining weight during its growth period and not losing weight consistently then everything is quite normal.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah ok. It was just confusing me a bit, I keep records of how much they get fed and when their cages are cleaned out and litters and what not but the weights of them I never really thought about before. I have a years worth of weekly weights for every mouse that iv had and when I was looking through each file I was getting more and more confused.

The group of babies that I have at the moment are gaining weight at a steady pace with three of them looking proportionally larger than the others of the same age.
I wasn't really specifying on pregnant or not haha was just a generalised confusion. One of my does is heavier than one of my bucks and that confused me a bit too.


----------

